# 2004 X-Trail grinding noise



## scottg1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi all, I have a 2004 X-Trail, its the 2.2 dci sport.
For the last 6 months we have had a what sounds like a grinding/squeeking noise from the nearside wheel area. It seems to be a metal to meatl noise and is worse when turning to the right or breaking, as though when we are putting pressure on something.
We took it to a garage who said it was the brakes, so we had new pads and discs. Costing a small fortune, The noise is still here, we then tried another garage who were recommended by several people. They have no clue, they have had it up on the ramp for most of the day, everything is tight no loose parts etc. No loose suspension.
They could only find that a gator was loose that held grease next to a joint. So they have fitted a new gator, the noise is still here. They are embaressed to not know what it is, they think it may be the driveshaft but do not want to say for sure as it is another £200 job or near to that.
I cannot find anybody who knows what it is, I have tried several garages, Nissan main dealers reckon they do not know of any faults like this.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

scottg1974 said:


> Hi all, I have a 2004 X-Trail, its the 2.2 dci sport.
> 
> ........We took it to a garage who said it was the brakes, so we had new pads and discs. Costing a small fortune, The noise is still here, we then tried another garage who were recommended by several people. They have no clue, they have had it up on the ramp for most of the day, everything is tight no loose parts etc. No loose suspension.


Dont you just love garages who tell you what the problem is, then when you spend a lot of money to put it right, the problem is still there! Should be a law of redress against them!
Sorry I cant help you.... but my best advice is to try and find a proper qualified motor engineer and not a garage operative who can only guess and keep changing parts at your expense.
Mike


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Scott,

What you're describing sounds very similar to reported cases of the HUB coming loose from the axle which is caused by shot wheel bearings. If the wheel bearing is shot and not replaced it will eventually lead to the HUB separating from the axle and this will cost mega $$$$ to fix as the entire wheel hub assembly will require replacement.

I suggest you take it to independent mechanic who knows about wheel hubs and bearings and get it fixed urgently because this is a very serious fault in terms of safety.

More information about this defect can be found on the Australian Forum HERE


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> What you're describing sounds very similar to reported cases of the HUB coming loose from the axle which is caused by shot wheel bearings. If the wheel bearing is shot and not replaced it will eventually lead to the HUB separating from the axle and this will cost mega $$$$ to fix as the entire wheel hub assembly will require replacement.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable......Aussietrail on a web forum provides a most likely diagnosis when the combined expertise of garages/dealers fails miserably!
Hope it works out for you.
Mike


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

x2 to what aussietrail said. Most likely your problem.


----------



## scottg1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheers guys will get one to check this suspected cause.


----------



## scottg1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ni they reckon it is not that, also noticed a small clunk now when pulling away.


----------



## nissangunslinger (Jul 21, 2009)

When I heard grinding in my 2002 it waqs the rear differential $700. later it was replaced grinding stopped


----------



## scottg1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

Just an update, today the driveshaft has completely sheared off.


----------



## scottg1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

scottg1974 said:


> Just an update, today the driveshaft has completely sheared off.


The mechanic is not sure if it has anything to do with the noise and clunks we were getting for the last few months. It is from the same place as the noise, near side front.
The driveshaft has completely broken off at the nut, the wheel looked like it was ready to drop off. 
So now I have another big bill and again it may not solve our clunking and grinding problem we have had for a while, that no mechanic can find or work out what it is.
But what I have noticed that when I drove the car to the garage earlier the clunking seemed to have gone, now here is my question, do you think the driveshaft problem was my underlying problem after all, or has it broken because of the clunking (loose part maybe), and when I have the new driveshaft £600 plus labour on top fitted, will the clunking come back as it will be back rigid again?
I am fed up of the car I wish I could get it running Ok, just enough time to get rid of it.


----------



## scottg1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anybody know of a good breaker or new parts for the Xtrail? I am trying to get the price of the job down a bit. The internet just takes me to these £1.50 per text spare parts dealers.


----------

